# Kubota MX4700 Center of Gravity



## mlbond (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a Kubota MX 4700. My land has a few hills. Any time I get at just the slightest of an incline, I feel that the tractor is about to tip over left or right. Does anyone else ever feel this? This is my first tractor for maintaining 65 acres. It is to the point that I am considering trading in for something with a wider wheel base or a lower center point of gravity. Any suggestions?


----------



## crushed1126 (May 9, 2015)

Did you try using water ballast in the tires?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can always purchase tiltmeter for your tractor may give you comfortable feeling,when in doubt go w/your gut feelings.


----------



## FTG-05 (Nov 9, 2014)

Read your manual. Somewhere under the tires section, you should find a diagram showing the different widths your rear tires can be installed. On my L4330 there's like 5 or 6 different widths, you may have less or more, don't know.

I spent $150 having my local dealer spacing them out as far as possible. I might have been able to do it myself, but I consider it money well spent.

Good luck!


----------

